# Emotional Abuse book



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Looking for a book that deals with:

WHAT Emotional Abuse is, AND how to 'rewire' your brain after years of abuse....to get 'healthy' and live 'healthy' moving forward.

I have Boundaries (good book) but I am looking for something specifically dealing with emotional abuse.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I found a facebook page with a lot of resources!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/After-Narcissistic-Abuse-There-is-Light-Life-Love/114835348601442


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

This book is amazing.
I read it in 2 days, but it is the catalyst for bigger steps made this week.
I highly recommend this book.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

How much of the response of an emotionally abused person is habitual? If it is habit, you need to understand habits and how habits can be overcome.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

In most relationships emotional abuse goes both ways. Co-dependent.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Darren said:


> How much of the response of an emotionally abused person is habitual? If it is habit, you need to understand habits and how habits can be overcome.


Most of it, dare I say all.
You MUST get to the root of the problem, if you want the problem solved.
That's what makes this book so good.
It' doesn't just point a finger of blame at the 'abuser'.....but it addressed WHY is the abused, allowing it.
Just a great book.



Songbird said:


> In most relationships emotional abuse goes both ways. Co-dependent.


Sadly, you are correct. In most cases.
That's why someone has to draw the line in the sand and stop it.
Lest we raise another generation of abusers!!


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

Pia Mellody is pretty good. She has a book called "Breaking Free: A Recovery Workbook for Facing Codependence". It's older but it runs through the basic constructs of codependency. Awareness is a huge part of the battle.


----------



## sarahbeth (Sep 13, 2013)

Beverly Engel has written a lot of books on the subject, but I felt that The Emotionally Destructive Relationship by Leslie Vernick was supremely better. The author addresses the topic evenly from a therapeutic yet Christian perspective which significantly impacted its tone. She includes a list of resources and has several informative videos on YouTube that you might appreciate. While many books relating to this subject typically reference codependency or relationships containing substance or alcohol abuse, she differs sharply from that approach. The whole of its contents are related to emotional abuse. You may also wish to look at resources regarding Narcissistic Personality Disorder. Emotional abuse is typically a byproduct of those suffering with NPD syndrome. 

Here's a link to the author's website.


----------



## TxanGoddess (Jul 9, 2014)

I know this thread is a few months old, but I found this book pretty helpful in a similar situation ... http://www.amazon.com/Why-Does-He-That-Controlling/dp/0425191656.

It's more about the abusive person and is in fact written by one of the only people in the world who runs a rehabilitation center for abusive partners, but it is so revealing as to the level of their calculation and deliberate cruelty that I found it removed a lot of the attempts I was making to intellectually understand their behavior, which made it much easier to move on. HTH.


----------



## MosesAtwood (Dec 3, 2014)

Hope someone finds this helpful:

http://www.bpdcentral.com/

"Stop Walking On Eggshells" is a fantastic book.


----------

